# Multiple *Box Sources



## MZmuda (May 17, 2008)

I'd love to have TiVo be able to work with BOTH a CABLE box AND a SATELLITE box. One box could be connected to the RCA inputs and the other would take its input from channel 3 or 60 or whatever using the RF input. The TiVo could also control both boxes.

I don't understand why this feature doesn't exist from the start - sure, most people have one or the other, but a few have both (myself included.) Furthermore, with the changeover from analog to digital, and with the cable companies removing channels from their analog offerings, a box is almost necessary at this point. That said, why can't TiVo handle both inputs, and intelligently control the sources (ie: if you get channel 653 from satellite, then hit the up button, and the next channel you get is 701, but only from the cable box, TiVo should set the cable box to channel 701 then change the input to the other source. If channel 701 exists on both SAT and CABLE, TIVo should first change to channel 701 from Cable, then on the next channel-up press, it should change to channel 701 from the Sat box.)

As I've mentioned, with the changeover from analog to digital, and cable companies removing channels from their box-free offerings, the ability to have multiple boxed inputs is necessary.

(Of course, if this has already been implemented, or can be hacked, please let me know! I just bought a Dual Tuner TiVo in an attempt to do this, but was a bit dismayed to find out I could do Satellite w/ box, but Cable w/o!)

(Hey! Just thought of this - isn't that like nudging customers to getting more channels [thus paying more] to their satellite companies, and not from Cable? Hmmm... sounds like collusion...  )

Ciao -

Mike Z.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Single tuner standalones do support that configuration.

The dual tuners do not. I suspect that getting box support on the RF input would be troublesome.


----------

